
Standard Interface Between a Text Editor and an IDE? - dimonomid
http://dmitryfrank.com/blog/2015/1009_why_we_still_don_t_have_any_standard_interface_between_a_text_editor_and_an_ide
======
ChuckMcM
A very popular idea, and one that emacs has done quite a bit with. Vim is
coming along (the original vi was not the scriptable machine like emacs so
emacs had a head start)

This was also the basis for some 'glue' languages, the one I'm most familar
with was REXX (and later NetREXX) which created a "port" in an application
that could be driven by another application. So the text editor could connect
to the compiler or debugger's Rexx port and drive it remotely using the editor
screen's resources for i/o. A good place to look at that was the Amiga back in
the mid 90's.

